# Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Disney lehnt Comeback von James Gunn ab



## Icetii (16. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Disney lehnt Comeback von James Gunn ab* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardians of the Galaxy 3: Disney lehnt Comeback von James Gunn ab*


----------



## ectoplasma7 (17. August 2018)

Diese kürzlich aufgetauchten Fotos haben ihm dabei wahrscheinlich nicht weitergeholfen. 
https://www.epochtimes.de/feuilleton/panorama/verstoerende-fotos-im-netz-aufgetaucht-guardian-of-the-galaxy-direktor-james-gunn-auf-paedophilen-party-a2598743.html
Aber ich weiss, ist ja alles nur als Spass gemeint...


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2018)

Sicher das es eine Pedo-Party war, also wirklich bekannte Pedos, oder ob es vllt. nicht nur Halloween oder Mottoparty war? 

Also gerade der Witz mit Priester und braven Schulmädchen findet man auch in Deutschland zu hauf, eigentlich bei jeder Faschingparty.


----------



## Frullo (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Diese kürzlich aufgetauchten Fotos haben ihm dabei wahrscheinlich nicht weitergeholfen.
> https://www.epochtimes.de/feuilleto...ames-gunn-auf-paedophilen-party-a2598743.html
> Aber ich weiss, ist ja alles nur als Spass gemeint...



Hast Du wirklich noch nie etwas von schwarzem Humor (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzer_Humor) gehört? Alles was in dem von Dir zitierten Artikel aufgeführt wird, kann exakt in diesen Kontext (schwarzen Humor) gebracht werden. Und der reisserische Titel "Pädophilen-Party"... Woran erkennt man eine solche Party? Dem Artikel nach wohl daran, wenn sich jemand als Priester verkleidet und mit Frauen posiert, die sich als kleine Mädchen verkleidet haben...


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sicher das es eine Pedo-Party war, also wirklich bekannte Pedos, oder ob es vllt. nicht nur Halloween oder Mottoparty war?
> 
> Also gerade der Witz mit Priester und braven Schulmädchen findet man auch in Deutschland zu hauf, eigentlich bei jeder Faschingparty.



Das hätte mich auch mal interessiert. Die Fotos sind von einigen News-Outlets aufgegriffen worden und die meisten titeln mit Pedo-Party ohne im Artikel dann zu erwähnen was für eine Party das überhaupt war. 
Ich find das Foto jetzt nicht so schlimm  Hab derartige Kostüme auch schon ab und an gesehen


----------



## ectoplasma7 (17. August 2018)

Zitat aus dem Artikel :
 „Huston Huddleston hat dieses Video auf meiner Facebook-Seite mit  dem Hinweis: ‚Ich dachte, du würdest das zu schätzen wissen‘  veröffentlicht: Zu schätzen wissen?!! Ich habe gerade über mein eigenes  Gesicht ejakuliert!“ Wenig später stand derselbe Huston Huddleston wegen  Besitz von Kinderpornographie vor Gericht – er bekannte sich schuldig.  Huddleston ist jetzt ein registrierter Sexualstraftäter.!"
Ist das auch mit schwarzem Humor zu erklären ?


----------



## Frullo (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel :
> „Huston Huddleston hat dieses Video auf meiner Facebook-Seite mit  dem Hinweis: ‚Ich dachte, du würdest das zu schätzen wissen‘  veröffentlicht: Zu schätzen wissen?!! Ich habe gerade über mein eigenes  Gesicht ejakuliert!“ Wenig später stand derselbe Huston Huddleston wegen  Besitz von Kinderpornographie vor Gericht – er bekannte sich schuldig.  Huddleston ist jetzt ein registrierter Sexualstraftäter.!"
> Ist das auch mit schwarzem Humor zu erklären ?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sippenhaftung - auch davon schon mal gehört? Nach Deiner Logik (simplifiziert): James Gunn kennt einen registrierten Sexualstraftäter, ergo muss er auch einer sein...


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2018)

... und weil die zwei Männer sich kennen sind jetzt beide Kriminell? 

Nichts für ungut, aber ich find die Herleitung(en) mehr als suspekt. Der "Witz" von Gunn mag nicht jedem liegen, aber das sind noch lange keine "knallharten" Beweise das er sich auch nur ansatzweise was zu schulden hat kommen lassen. Mal Butter bei die Fische, meinst du nicht, dass wenn er in irgendeiner Form straffällig geworden wäre, z.B. wg. "echten" Übergriffen, dass da sich schon jemand gemeldet hätte, entweder bei der Polizei oder bei der Presse?!

Die geistigen Ergüsse von Gunn sind nicht wirklich immer witzig, das meiste find ich auch eher zum Augenrollen, aber ... das macht ihn noch lange nicht zu einem Kriminellen oder gar Sexualstraftäter! 

Ach der Frullo, voll das selbe geschrieben wie ich. Aber schön das wir bei den Zeilen das gleiche denken!


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (17. August 2018)

Für mich hat der Typ einfach nur einen tiefschwarzen Humor. Ist mir letztlich aber auch egal, wer den Film macht. Den 2. fand ich schon nicht mehr so toll und das Franchise wird eh totgemolken, egal von wem.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Diese kürzlich aufgetauchten Fotos haben ihm dabei wahrscheinlich nicht weitergeholfen.
> https://www.epochtimes.de/feuilleto...ames-gunn-auf-paedophilen-party-a2598743.html
> Aber ich weiss, ist ja alles nur als Spass gemeint...


a) Noch nie auf einer Mottoparty gewesen? Genausowenig wie man auf Halloweenparties Geist, Massenmörder oder Mumie ist, ist man auf anderen Parties automatisch  Pädophiler Priester, nur weil man so aussieht.
b) Die Personen auf den Fotos sind doch alle volljährig - so what?
c) ohne wesentlich mehr über die Party zu wissen, beweisen diese Fotos erstmal gar nix. Interessante Fragen wären zB: Wer hat die wann veranstaltet? Wie wurde sie beworben? Was gab es noch für andere Gäste? Gab es ein Programm? Wenn ja: mit welchen Punkten? ...


----------



## ectoplasma7 (17. August 2018)

Ich habe nicht gesagt das er Schuldig ist, es ist aber schon (meiner Meinung ) ein Muster zu erkennen was mich an ihm Zweifeln lässt.Vieleicht aber auch alles Zufall,mal abwarten was in nächster Zeit noch so passiert.


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das er Schuldig ist, es ist aber schon (meiner Meinung ) ein Muster zu erkennen was mich an ihm Zweifeln lässt.Vieleicht aber auch alles Zufall,mal abwarten was in nächster Zeit noch so passiert.


... das er einen derben, geschmacklosen und schwarzen Humor hat? Das Muster erkenne ich auch, nur macht es ihn ja nicht unbedingt zu einem schlechten Menschen. 

Mir wird auch häufig genug gesagt, dass ich eine spezielle Art von Humor hätte: schwarz und trocken. Leute die mich nicht kennen, denken sich dann bestimmt auch ihren Teil, wenn sie mich das erste mal treffen. Personen die ich mein ganzen Leben hingegen kenne wissen, dass das bei weitem nicht alles ernst gemeint ist.

Natürlich hast du nicht gesagt das er schuldig ist, nur implizierst du das ja mit solchen Links und schreibst etwas von "ich erkenne ein Muster".


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Diese kürzlich aufgetauchten Fotos haben ihm dabei wahrscheinlich nicht weitergeholfen.
> https://www.epochtimes.de/feuilleto...ames-gunn-auf-paedophilen-party-a2598743.html
> Aber ich weiss, ist ja alles nur als Spass gemeint...



Das sind "nur" Fotos mit 2 Frauen (18+)... Angestellte der katholischen Kirche missbrauchen täglich 1000te Kinder und da das wird nicht täglich in die News geschrieben. Absolut


----------



## SGDrDeath (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das er Schuldig ist, es ist aber schon (meiner Meinung ) ein Muster zu erkennen was mich an ihm Zweifeln lässt.Vieleicht aber auch alles Zufall,mal abwarten was in nächster Zeit noch so passiert.


Poste mal was du so machst und wen du alles so kennst, ich bastel dir in 5 Minuten eine genau so eine Story das du zwar kein XYZ Straftäter bist , es aber ein schönes Muster ergibt.

Du magst Fußball? Ich bastel eine Story das du Gewalttäter bist weil beim Fußball ja auch Hooligans sind.

Du magst Motorsport? Ideale Vorlage das du ein Raser bist.

Merkst du was oder glaubst du einfach jeder Story die du hörst?


----------



## ectoplasma7 (17. August 2018)

OK.
-Er schreibt  unmengen tweets über kindesmissbrauch
( die seinen eigener Aussage nach kein stück witzig waren und nur der Provokation  gedient haben)
-Freundschaft zu einem Verurteiltem Pädophilem wegen Kindessmissbrauch.
-Macht Witze am Filmset wie er seine Tochter Anal entjungfert hat.
-Lobt NAMBLA (North American Man/Boy Love Association)
-Bilder von  der Party mit Frauen die als kleine Kinder verkleidet sind und unterjocht posen
usw.
Wenn das keine Verdichtung zum Thema Kindessmissbrauch (teils "humoristisch",teils nicht) beruflich sowie privat ist weiss ich auch nicht.Ich habe gesagt das ich Zweifel an ihm habe und finde die Entscheidung von Disney in diesem Fall richtig(Von denen ich übrigens auch nicht viel halte unter anderem weil sie einen verurteilten Kinderschänder bereits ein Jahr nach seinem Gefängnissaufenthalt wieder als Regisseur einer Kinderserie eigesetzt haben).
Wenn ihr da kein Zusammenhang sieht ok.Ich habe auch nie gesagt das er selbst zum Täter geworden ist.
Wenn man sich aber  zb die Dokumentation "An Open Secret" angesehen hat,weiss man das so etwas in Hollywood auch nicht ,allem Anschein nach,besonders ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> OK.
> -Er schreibt  unmengen tweets über kindesmissbrauch
> ( die seinen eigener Aussage nach kein stück witzig waren und nur der Provokation  gedient haben)


Er schreibt also, daß die Tweets "nur der Provokation gedient haben" und daß sie "nicht witzig waren"... 

... also entweder kann man seinen Aussagen trauen - dann sind die Tweets nicht  witzig und dienten nur der Provokation - oder aber er lügt und die Tweets bedeuten für ihn mehr, da er tatsächlich pädophile Bedürfnisse hat. Dann kann man aber mit seinen Aussagen nicht mehr die Unwitzigkeit beweisen.


----------



## Frullo (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> OK.
> -Er schreibt  unmengen tweets über kindesmissbrauch
> ( die seinen eigener Aussage nach kein stück witzig waren und nur der Provokation  gedient haben)
> -Freundschaft zu einem Verurteiltem Pädophilem wegen Kindessmissbrauch.
> ...



Also, nochmals zusammenfassend:
- Er macht mehr oder minder schlechte Witze und/oder provozierende Bemerkungen über Pädophilie.
- Er lobt nach Deiner Aussage nach NAMBLA - obschon ich lediglich einen Tweet finden konnte, wo er wortwörtlich schreibt "_I remember my first NAMBLA-Meeting. It was the first time it felt ok being who I am_." Das kann man mit etwas Fantasie durchaus als"Lob" bezeichnen, ebensogut lässt sich auch dieser Tweet als mehr oder minder schlechten Witz interpretieren.
- Er kennt einen verurteilten Pädophilen persönlich.
- Macht noch mehr schlechtwitzige Bemerkungen und "posed" mit "unterwürfigen" Kid-Posern...
- Und: Täter nennst Du ihn nicht, hältst es aber aufgrund all dieser unumstösslichen Hinweise für möglich, das er einer ist...

Was ist mit der https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unschuldsvermutung? Ist die nur was für den Staat, während alle anderen, inklusive Dir und Disney, vorverurteilen dürfen ohne wenn und aber?


----------



## ectoplasma7 (17. August 2018)

Es für möglich zu halten das jemand etwas getan haben könnte oder bestimmte Neigungen zu haben ist aber keine Vorverurteilung oder ?
Wer hämisch grinsend über die eigene  anale Entjungferung seiner Tochter witzelt,und das im öffentlichem Raum/Filmset ist für mich überspitzt gesagt ein moralischer Einzeller,mit dem ich persönlich nichts zu tun haben wollen würde.(über ein Mal könnte ich bei  sowas vieleicht hinwegsehen aber nicht mit der hohen Frequenz in der er seine Sprüche abgelassen hat)

Und ja, allein dies wäre für mich Grund genug ihn zu feuern,ober er nun Dreck am stecken hat oder nicht,deswegen hat Disney ihn ja auch gekündigt (bzw  den tweets) und nicht wegen irgendwelcher Vermutungen.
In Zeiten in denen man wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gefeuert werden kann , find ich es hier ausnahmsweise mal die richtige Vorgehensweise.
Und mein Gott er darf einen Film nicht drehen, was für eine grauenhafte Strafe.Die Hollywoodstars stehen ja hinter ihm so wie bei Spacey ,Weinstein ,Polanski,Bryan, Singer usw -  also wird er bestimmt nicht untergehen.
Bei der Nambla Sache gebe ich dir Recht das ist ein sehr dünnes "Indiz",das hätte ich vieleicht weglassen sollen,wird andererseits im Moment aber  auch von anderen "Stars" gepusht  (zb Patton Oswalds tweets:
“My dong is super-friendly and loves getting rubbed by children.”
“I am a PROUD pedophile!”
“Let NAMBLA [North American Man/Boy Love Association] members fuck anyone they want. Am I so crazy wanting my kid to grow up in a safer world?” deswegen im Zusammenhang vieleicht für manche interessant.

Die anderen Sachen reichen mir aber aus sein Verhalten/Beweggründe zu Hinterfragen.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Wer hämisch grinsend über die eigene  anale Entjungferung seiner Tochter witzelt,


Ach es gibt Bildmaterial, daß ihn beim "witzeln" zeigt? oder woher weißt du, daß er dabei gegrinst hat?



> Die Hollywoodstars stehen ja hinter ihm so wie bei Spacey ,Weinstein ,Polanski,Bryan Singer usw -  also wird er bestimmt nicht untergehen.


Äh ... es stehen Leute hinter Spacey und Weinstein?

Außerdem ist es ja auch nicht so, daß jeder Name, der in "An open Secret" oder in der Welle der bekannt gewordenen Fälle genannt wird, ein nachweislicher Kinderficker ist. Woody Allen hat was anderes gemacht als Polanski und der wieder was anderes als David Bowie und der wieder was anderes als Bill Cosby etc (für diesen Satz mal vorausgesetzt, sie wären alle tatsächlich schuldig).

Wenn ich das jetzt beim Überfliegen richtig gelesen hab, hat Bryan Singer ja nur Nacktszenen unter der Dusche mit seinen 14jährigen Schauspielern gedreht - für eine reguläre (nicht-Porno) Verfilmung einer Stephen King Geschichte. Alles andere waren Beschuldigungen, die im Sand verlaufen sind.

Desweiteren finde ich es seltsam, daß ich hier explizit darauf hinweisen muß, daß bei Spacey, Polanski, Weinstein, Allen, Cosby, ... reale Taten mit konkreten (potentiellen) Opfern (als Anschuldigung) vorhanden sind, während Gunn nur geschmacklose Tweets und Fotos ins Netz gestellt und geteilt hat. Von einer konkreten Anschuldigung fehlt bisher jede Spur.

Und deshalb stehen Leute hinter ihm, weil er im Prinzip nichts anderes gemacht hat, als was in South Park jede Woche läuft.

Ich hab auch schon mal einen Liedtext über einen perversen Sexualtat Serienmörder geschrieben, in dem ein mit Sperma und Blut verschmiertes Laken und eine Sammlung angetrennter Köpfe im Kühlschrank vorkamen.
Hab ich auch nur ansatzweise ein derartiges Verlangen? Nope. Es ist einfach kreativ gesehen reizvoll, sich mal auf die  Seite des Bösen zu begeben und sich dort mal umzusehen und virtuell auszutoben. 

Das sollte eigentlich gerade in einem Computerspiele Forum problemlos nachvollzogen werden können, wo wir ingame doch dauernd mit Mord Aufträgen zugeworfen werden und Punkte oder sonstige Belohnungen dafür bekommen, wenn wir Gegner umbringen...


----------



## Amelius01 (17. August 2018)

Hm.. Schade. Ich fand GotG Vol. 1 und 2 mehr als unterhaltsam. Mal schauen wie Vol. 3 wird. Aber die Zeichen sehen schlecht aus, dass ich ihn mir anschauen werde.

Ich frage mich langsam, ob es sich gelohnt hat, James Gunn rauszuwerfen...


----------



## ectoplasma7 (17. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach es gibt Bildmaterial, daß ihn beim "witzeln" zeigt? oder woher weißt du, daß er dabei gegrinst hat?


Ja gibt es,ab minute eins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9sW9q5cbQk
[/QUOTE]
Soll Satire sein aber geht aber wieder in die gleiche Richtung


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es,ab minute eins
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9sW9q5cbQk
> Soll Satire sein aber geht aber wieder in die gleiche Richtung


Nun, was sehen wir denn in der gezeigten Szene und was ist das überhaupt für ein Film?

"Lollilove" hat als Inhalt, daß die beiden ein Projekt aufziehen, Lollis an Obdachlose zu verteilen, um ihnen das Leben zu versüßen ...
Vom Stil her ist das wohl sowas wie Stromberg: "dokumentarische" Wackelkamera und ein Fremdschäm-Typ, der kein Fettnäpfchen ausläßt.

In der gezeigten Szene geht es um Regieanweisungen und die Kamera läuft auch schon wieder (also nicht die Making of Kamera, sondern die richtige). Wenn man sich jetzt als Vergleich Making-of Szenen von Stromberg anschaut, sieht man, wie Christoph Maria Herbst öfters auch zwischen den Takes noch im Charakter Stromberg bleibt und entsprechend rumfrozzelt.

Daher finde ich das, was er sagt, ggfalls gar nicht mal so schlimm - es ist dann ja nur eine Aussage des von ihm dargestellten Charakters. Und logisch, daß man da auch schon mal ein Grinsen oder Lachen als Reaktion zeigt, wenn einem beim Improvisieren die Pferde durchgegangen sind und ein politisch besonders unkorrekter Ausspruch rausgerutscht ist.

Viel problematischer finde ich da die Einstellung, sich nicht an die Regieanweisungen zu halten und dadurch den Drehtag künstlich und unnötig zu verlängern.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (18. August 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## ectoplasma7 (18. August 2018)

Das hast du schön erklärt. Und für sich genommen wäre es zwar vielleicht wirklich nur schwarzhumorig  provokant, ziemlich seltsam bishin zu abstossend aber nicht unbedingt problematisch.
in der ständigen Wiederholung im privaten ,als öffentliche Person oder als Twitterer desselben Themas doch meiner Ansicht nach schon etwas "besorgniserregend".
Aber gut wir kommen da nicht mehr zusammen , let`s agree to disagree.


----------



## Loosa (18. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7p-ghIPBuGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



„James Gunn tweeted some pedophile jokes 10 years ago. And guess what... they weren‘t good. Turns out, that James Gunn is a shitty comedian. In the same way, that I‘m a sub-par film director.“


----------



## Frullo (18. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> ...aber nicht mit der hohen Frequenz in der er seine Sprüche abgelassen hat...



Du meinst die Höhe der Frequenz in der Du Dir seine Sprüche reinziehst...


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Das hast du schön erklärt. Und für sich genommen wäre es zwar vielleicht wirklich nur schwarzhumorig  provokant, ziemlich seltsam bishin zu abstossend aber nicht unbedingt problematisch.
> in der ständigen Wiederholung im privaten ,als öffentliche Person oder als Twitterer desselben Themas doch meiner Ansicht nach schon etwas "besorgniserregend".
> Aber gut wir kommen da nicht mehr zusammen , let`s agree to disagree.


Irgendwer hat  bei YouTube mal zusammen geschnitten, was Harald Schmidt alles für Nazi-Witze gemacht hat.

Und? macht ihn das jetzt zum Nazi? oder ist es schlicht so, daß sich das Thema einfach für schwarzhumorige Pointen anbietet? daß er mit der dazugehörigen Provokation bestimmte Reaktionen im Publikum erzeugt oder einfach die Erwartungen an sein Image erfüllt?

Ein Teil der Wahrnehmung könnte auch mit der unterschiedlichen Nutzung von (in diesem Fall) Twitter verbunden sein:
Wer selbst bei Twitter als sein wahres Ich postet, wird auch annehmen, daß andere alles, was sie bei Twitter posten, als ihre private Ansicht ernst meinen. Da gibt es allerdings diverse Alternativen - von vereinzelten _"Mein WoW Charakter hat diese Meinung"_ Postings bis hin zu _"Mein Twitter Account ist eine eigene geschaffene Figur (wie zB Stromberg)"_


Was ich bzgl Gunn sage: Ich habe bisher nichts gesehen, das mehr sein *muß *als ein schlechter Witz. Es gibt keinen einzigen Kläger, der ihn vor Gericht zerrt, keinen einzigen pädophilen Vorfall, der ihm vorgeworfen wird - nichts. Nur geschmacklose Witze, wie sie in jeder South Park Folge ebenso vorkommen.

Und selbst, _wenn er nachgewiesenermaßen pädophil und analfixiert wäre_: Solange er sich nicht aktiv an Kindern (und sonstigen Menschen) vergeht, ist auch das kein Problem.


PS: Ich melde mich hier auch  in jedem Thread mit dem Thema Pädophilie zu Wort. Und? hab ich entsprechende Vorlieben? Nein.


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2018)

ich weiß nicht wirklich worum es geht und persönlich ist es mir auch völlig egal, wer bei gotg 3 regie führt. aber eine sache steht fest: die epochtimes (deutschland) ist mit sicherheit keine zitierfähige quelle, egal für was. das sollte sich doch inzwischen mal rumgesprochen haben.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (18. August 2018)

@Bonkic
Mag sein. Ich wollte halt eine Seite auf deutsch finden die das Thema behandelt ,Ich habe mir den Artikel aber durchgelesen und meines erachtens hat alles gestimmt. 
Die Zeitung lese ich sonst nicht,aber wie gesagt der Inhalt ist authentisch,das bestreitet soweit ich weiss auch niemand.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (18. August 2018)

@Worrel
Nein das macht ihn natürlich nicht zum Nazi,genausowenig wie ein Tweet von  Roseanne sie  zum Nazi macht,aber hätte sie hunderte rassistische Sachen geschrieben,würde nazi-theme Parties besuchen (auf denen sich Leute als Schwarze verkleiden und gefesselt auf dem Boden sitzen,und sie verkleidet sich als KKK-Mitglied zum Beispiel . ein dementsprechendes Niveau also) und wäre mit straffälligen Nazis befreundet -  würde sie  schon in ein gewisses Licht rücken,das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache,die Dosis macht das Gift.
James Gunn war übrigens einer der ersten der ihre Kündigung gefordert hat,tja und jetzt ist ihm dasselbe passiert...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Nein das macht ihn natürlich nicht zum Nazi,genausowenig wie ein Tweet Roseanne sie  zum Nazi macht.James Gunn war allerdings einer der ersten der ihre Kündigung gefordert hat,tja und jetzt ist ihm dasselbe passiert...


Der bekannte Stein-Glashaus-Effekt.


----------



## Frullo (18. August 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Nein das macht ihn natürlich nicht zum Nazi,genausowenig wie ein Tweet von  Roseanne sie  zum Nazi macht,aber hätte sie hunderte rassistische Sachen geschrieben,würde nazi-theme Parties besuchen (auf denen sich Leute als Schwarze verkleiden und gefesselt auf dem Boden sitzen,und sie verkleidet sich als KKK-Mitglied zum Beispiel . ein dementsprechendes Niveau also) und wäre mit straffälligen Nazis befreundet -  würde sie  schon in ein gewisses Licht rücken,das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache,die Dosis macht das Gift.
> James Gunn war übrigens einer der ersten der ihre Kündigung gefordert hat,tja und jetzt ist ihm dasselbe passiert...



Also zwischen Roseannes und James Gunn's Rauswurf bestehen durchaus einige Unterschiede:

- Ihr Tweet war frisch, die von Gunn sind meines Wissens 10 Jahre alt
- Ihr Tweet hat "auf den Mann gespielt", also war eine direkte Beleidigung einer anderen Person, während Gunn vor (in Internet-Zeit gemessen) Ewigkeiten schlechte Witze gemacht hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. August 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wirklich worum es geht und persönlich ist es mir auch völlig egal, wer bei gotg 3 regie führt. aber eine sache steht fest: die epochtimes (deutschland) ist mit sicherheit keine zitierfähig quelle, egal für was. das sollte sich doch inzwischen mal rumgesprochen haben.



Ich kannte die Epochtimes bis heute nichtmal. Aber scheint ja doch ein genauso reißerischer Bullshit zu sein, wie die BILD.


----------

